# HMS BRISTOL off for refit



## nice watch (Apr 4, 2008)

As discussed on the gallery section RN ships, BRISTOL is due to head north for a six month refit having moved from her berth at Whale Island to Fountain Lake Jetty a couple of weeks ago.


*****Possible out of harbour time at Portsmouth UK for HMS BRISTOL is 1510-1600******* Monday 18th October 2010

Harbour Naval Movements shows outbound vessels restriction between these times on the www.qhmportsmouth.com


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

That is for RFA Argus entering harbour at 1530.
I think Bristol is leaving later in the week.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Now departing 1600 weds 20th Oct.
Hopefully I will be back in town in time to see her out.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Being towed by DMS WORLD.

http://www.qhmportsmouth.com/port-movements?shipaction=show&date=2010-10-20&days=1

Bob


----------



## nice watch (Apr 4, 2008)

Much obliged for update on the time. I will try and be there with my camera. I will be wearing a red carnation and carrying a copy of the latest Ships of the Royal Navy compendium which runs to 1 page.(Cloud)


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

She didn't go try again tomorrow


----------



## nice watch (Apr 4, 2008)

All dressed up, shipshape and Bristol fashion, camera check, spare camera batteries check, memory card check, face the harbour check, froze in the wind check,.......just one thing missing and that was the ship (Jester)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

nice watch said:


> All dressed up, shipshape and Bristol fashion, camera check, spare camera batteries check, memory card check, face the harbour check, froze in the wind check,.......just one thing missing and that was the ship (Jester)


Next time, take a full hip flask, good luck!


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Now due to sail on Friday at 16.30.

Bob


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I just wonder why when so many good ships are being sold, laid-up or even scrapped are they keeping this vessel, what is her purpose. She must be a museum piece now?.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I think she is used as a training ship.

Now due to depart Portsmouth at 06.30 on Saturday... and Sunday ... and Monday according to the QHM website so take your pick.

Bob


----------



## nice watch (Apr 4, 2008)

Bob S said:


> I think she is used as a training ship.
> 
> Now due to depart Portsmouth at 06.30 on Saturday... and Sunday ... and Monday according to the QHM website so take your pick.
> 
> Bob


It is one funny business this departure. A small tug is lying alongside her at Fountain Lake Jetty (22/10/10) but no sign of a move. So....I give up and might start train spotting as they are far more reliable.(Whaaa)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Perhaps they have had a rethink and she is to be binned too


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Saturdays's departure is cancelled due to the weather, not that you would be able to see anything. It's 7am down at Spice Island and still pitch dark, sunrise is not for another 40 minutes.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Bristol has another slot tomorrow (Tues) between 8-9am.


----------



## Molls-Phot (Feb 28, 2007)

The ongoing delay is not unusual. Of the last dozen tows I've witnessed leaving Portsmouth only one or two have gone as originally scheduled. Bad weather is to be expected at this time of year.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

this goverment talks about cuts how much money is it costing for the tug to standby and wait for them to receive orders to go dont the navy sail in bad weather if it was a cargo ship it would have been in the dry dock by now, with the cuts going on it shoud be in the scrap bin and not just a play thing for someone. sam2182sw


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

She is not a big or heavy ship and should be an easy tow. 

She is used as an accomodation ship, for, variously, Marines, Sea Cadets, etc.


----------



## nice watch (Apr 4, 2008)

I just checked QHM Portsmouth movements. The latest update is a move out of harbour at 0930 Saturday 30th October 2010.


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

I do believe she may have left? a few tugs out in the solent according to AIS. Did anybody see her off and get pictures?


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

DMS WORLD is showing on AIS south of the Nab at 13.00 bound for Newcastle.

Regards

Bob


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Heading towards A&P on the Tyne.


----------



## nice watch (Apr 4, 2008)

I got several shots. She left at after 1000 hrs today. There were quite a few people on the Round Tower seeing her off. I was on the old pier on the Hot Walls. I filmed her coming out the harbour and then into the sun after she passed. Pictures are always such a contrast with that big sun! 

This one was an unexpected one with a rosy glint on the guardrails.










This one was as she was just passing the Round Tower.


----------



## Davyallnighter (Jun 13, 2014)

I was a fitter at Swan Hunters installing and running the steam turbines and boilers for 4 years. I followed it up in '73 by taking her down to Portsmouth to be commissioned. On leaving the Tyne I was on the Port controls and the Forced Draught Fan supplying air to the boilers tripped. The consequence was black smoke as she went through the piers. Considering the fact there was an Admiral of the Fleet aboard, and both sides of the river had masses of spectators and tv media, it did not go down well. The fact it tripped was not my fault but I nevertheless got the blame. By the time I got the FD Fan back on stream again we were well clear of the Tyne. I believe this is why there are no pictures of her leaving the Tyne in '73. I was not a popular guy but these things happen. Anyway, I now live up in the Shetland Isles - miles away from Tyneside I know - but for the past few years my wife and I have been visiting relations in the summer in Portsmouth only to find out on YouTube that Bristol is still alive and kicking as a training ship down there. I have contacted the C.O. and we have both been invited to visit her. Honestly guys, I cannot wait to see the old girl again. If anyone has any experiences while serving on Bristol, I'd love to hear them. Take guys.


----------

